
Not enough people are paying attention to this economic trend - koevet
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Capitalism-Without-Capital?WT.mc_id=08_16_2018_06_CapitalismWithoutCapital_BG-LI_&WT.tsrc=BGLI&linkId=55623312
======
megamindbrian2
Like what will happen to real estate and diamonds when all the baby boomers
die?

